# Blizzard: Offener Brief zum Thema Frauen und Minderheiten



## Sharlet (12. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blizzard: Offener Brief zum Thema Frauen und Minderheiten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Blizzard: Offener Brief zum Thema Frauen und Minderheiten


----------



## NHA-KoenigDeutschland (12. Juli 2014)

Warum müssen seit neustem die Spiele political correct sein? Gleichberechtigung im realen Leben ist gut aber in Spielen ist mir das wurscht. Spiele sind Welten erschaffen von den Gehirnen einiger Menschen, sie sollen die Spiele so entwickeln wie sie es wollen. 

Ich verstehe auch garnicht daran was am Fehlen von Frauen in Videospielen diskriminierend sein soll. Mir ists egal wen oder was ich spiele, hauptsache es passt zur Story und Atmosphäre aber ich finds bedauerlich, dass man den Entwicklern langsam vorgibt was in einem Spiel drin sein darf und was nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2014)

Die Gutmenschen überfluten halt alles. Von irgendwelchen Schildern wo möglichst Vorständin drauf stehen muß bis jetzt hin in das Gaming. Das ist kompletter Blödsinn und schießt meines Erachtens (ebenso wie eine erzwungene Frauenquote für Führungsjobs) weit über das Ziel hinaus.

Man sollte beide Geschlechter gleich behandeln. Sind aber bei den Bewerbern nur geeignete Männer ist es halt blöd gelaufen. Deswegen sollte keine vom IQ unterpriviligierte Frau den Posten bekommen, nur damit die Frauenquote erfüllt wird. Ist genau das gleiche.


----------



## BiJay (12. Juli 2014)

Ich bin ja immer erstaunt, wie man es mit so vielen Worten schaffen kann so wenig zu sagen (der Leser-Brief). Dass Frauen in Blizzard-Spielen untergeordnet werden, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, habe aber auch nicht wirklich World of Warcraft gespielt. Mit den Minderheiten hat er aber recht. Ich frage mich aber, ob in einem Fantasy-Setting ohne realen Bezug wirklich Minderheiten des echten Lebens angesprochen werden müssen. Insofern kann ich die Beschwerde nicht nachvollziehen und Blizzard soll sich jetzt nicht dazu genötigt führen im nächsten Starcraft-Addon einen schwulen, schwarzen Protoss einzubauen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2014)

NHA-KoenigDeutschland schrieb:


> Warum müssen seit neustem die Spiele political correct sein? Gleichberechtigung im realen Leben ist gut aber in Spielen ist mir das wurscht...


*Jedes *Medium hat Auswirkungen auf dein Gesamtbild der entsprechenden Thematik.

Nimm beispielsweise mal alles, was du über Frauen weißt. Kannst du dein Wissen exakt bestimmten Quellen zuordnen? 

Kannst du zB genau sagen, in welchem Rahmen du dein Wissen über die Fähigkeit von Frauen, Auto zu fahren, angeeignet hast? Waren das ernsthafte Statistiken, YouTube Videos, Dialoge/Szenen in einem Computerspiel, ein Werbespot im Fernsehen oder doch nur Behauptungen von Mario Barth? Und sind Vorfälle wie zB in YouTube Videos gezeigt, wirklich *häufiger *als männliche Deppen am Steuer oder werden die bloß *anders wahrgenommen*, weil es das bekannte *Klischee *gibt, daß Frauen schlechter Auto fahren? Und wieviel hat das mit der statistischen Häufigkeit zu tun, daß zB der Mann arbeitet und somit wöchentlich 10x Auto fährt und daher viel geübter darin ist - im Gegensatz zu der Frau, die nur am Wochenende 2x zum Einkaufen fährt?


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer erstaunt, wie man es mit so vielen Worten schaffen kann so wenig zu sagen (der Leser-Brief). Dass Frauen in Blizzard-Spielen untergeordnet werden, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen,...


Kommt mir auch recht an den Haaren herbeigezogen vor:
In Starcraft gibt es beispielsweise Nova und Kerrigan - letztere ist a) die Anführerin ihrer Rasse und b) spielt in der Geschichte eine, wenn nicht DIE Hauptrolle. In WoW gibt es bei den Untoten und gab es in Theramore starke Frauen als Anführerinnen - auch bei den mächtigen Drachenaspekten sind Frauen dabei - ich kann die Kritik nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Angeldust (12. Juli 2014)

Kerrigan / Nova
Sylvanas / Jaina

Selbst bei den Orks die wirklich maskulin geprägt sind, wurde eine Frau um Thrall implementiert etc.

Im neuen Moba gibts nen Schwung weiblicher Helden. Die Karten in HS sind zu 50% weiblich....

Einfach nur schwachsinnig in dem Fall.


----------



## belakor602 (12. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich Blizzard wäre würde ich jetzt ein Fantasy-Spiel machen dass in einem Universum spielt in dem es keine Frauen gibt und nur "Männer", und die pflanzen sich fort wie Schnecken. Und das Spiel soll so Macho wie möglich werden.

Zum Glück ist ja Blizzard nicht so sadistisch veranlangt wie ich.


----------



## Khrimm (12. Juli 2014)

BS! Gerade Blizzard hat etliche weibliche "Helden". 

Dieser Femenmist, der seit einiger Zeit vor allem in der Spieleindustruie propagiert wird, ist nur lächerlich und erbärmlich. Diese Aufschreie aufgrund von Sexismus etc. sind nur öffentliche Kundtuungen von  verbitterten Personen, die einfach nur unüberlegt ihren Lebensfrust auf irgendetwas kanalisieren müssen.


----------



## jokerman7 (12. Juli 2014)

Khrimm schrieb:


> Dieser Femenmist, der seit einiger Zeit vor allem in der Spieleindustruie propagiert wird, ist nur lächerlich und erbärmlich. Diese Aufschreie aufgrund von Sexismus etc. sind nur öffentliche Kundtuungen von  verbitterten Personen, die einfach nur unüberlegt ihren Lebensfrust auf irgendetwas kanalisieren müssen.


Dümmster Text, den ich diese Woche gelesen habe. Aber noch ist ja erst Samstag.


----------



## Kaisan (12. Juli 2014)

So ganz nachvollziehen kann auch ich die Kritik nicht; Blizzard hat zahlreiche weibliche Rollen in ihren Spielen, die durch meine Vorredner schon detailliert aufgelistet wurden. Bezüglich der Minderheiten mag der Brief zwar richtig liegen, aber ob es nun eine Minderheiten-Quote in Computerspielen geben muss, halte ich für fraglich. Solange ein Spiel nicht wirklich gegen Minderheiten, Frauen und sexuellen Orientierungen vorgeht und tolerant ist, habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn keine Minderheiten enthalten sind. Computerspiele sind Unterhaltungsprodukte, auch wenn sie unser allgemeines Bild je nach Spieler leicht oder stark prägen. Komplett politisch korrekt müssen sie aber dennoch nicht sein. Ansonsten müssten wir (wie ich schon bei der Assassins Creed-Frauen-Debatte geschrieben habe) Shooter und sämtliche Spiele mit Kampfhandlungen sofort vom Markt schmeißen und uns nur noch mit harmlosen Rock- und Blackscreen-Simulatoren begnügen ...


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2014)

Oh weh, wir armen Zocker.
Alice Schwarzer und ihr Verein von Lebens Loosern hat uns entdeckt. Das kann ja noch was werden.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2014)

wenn man so einen Wisch an Nintendo schreiben würde, mit der Aufforderung Peach sich nicht mehr so ganz dämlich entführen zu lassen, sondern wie Zelda sich zumindest zu wehren, dann könnte man das schon unterschreiben.
Aber mal ehrlich, grade Blizzard hat doch schon wirklich eine Menge guter weiblicher Hauptfiguren, da muss man einfach nur mal WoWpedia aufrufen und anderst als bei AC5 greift hier ja tatsächlich wieder Punkt, das man dann einem Autor reinreden will, wie er und was für Helden der installieren soll


----------



## Crystania (12. Juli 2014)

Sowas unnötiges. Wie bereits hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, gibt es genügend Frauen in den Blizzard-Universen. Ich fühlte mich immer sehr gut durch Jaina, Sylvanas, Kerrigan, Leah und co. "repräsentiert" (Falls man das so ausdrücken kann ). 
Was die Minderheiten angeht... ich dachte immer, dass Keal'Thas Sunstrider nach der Flaute mit Jaina Proudmoore das Ufer wechselte? XD


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2014)

Crystania schrieb:


> Sowas unnötiges. Wie bereits hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, gibt es genügend Frauen in den Blizzard-Universen. Ich fühlte mich immer sehr gut durch Jaina, Sylvanas, Kerrigan, Leah und co. "repräsentiert" (Falls man das so ausdrücken kann ).
> Was die Minderheiten angeht... ich dachte immer, dass Keal'Thas Sunstrider nach der Flaute mit Jaina Proudmoore das Ufer wechselte? XD



ich behaupte ja das es keine männlichen Blutelfen gibt, nur Feminine und Androgyne Blutelfinen


----------



## Crystania (12. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich behaupte ja das es keine männlichen Blutelfen gibt, nur Feminine und Androgyne Blutelfinen



Ahhhh! Jetzt wird mir so einiges klar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2014)

Die zukünftigen Spieletitel

Worldin of WarcraftInnen
StarcraftInnen 3Innen
Diablogirl 4in


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Juli 2014)

Bald kommen noch schwule Orcs dazu dann ist aber auch hoffentlich langsam mal jeder zufrieden


----------



## Kratos333 (12. Juli 2014)

hö
Was für ein schwachsinniger Leserbrief.  Es gibt doch massig Blizzard Helden die Weiblich sind. 
Wer kommt den auf sowas? Keine andere Probleme im Leben?


----------



## Harf (12. Juli 2014)

Diese ganze politisch korrekte Getue kann einen nur auf den zeiger gehen. Dieses tumblr ist da echt eine Müllhalde


----------



## Triplezer0 (12. Juli 2014)

Jedes mal wenn ich sowas sehe denke ich mir dass ich jetzt wirklich alles gesehen habe, wetten in spätestens 2 wochen gibts noch was blöderes ?


----------



## Malifurion (12. Juli 2014)

Naja, Standardantwort seitens Blizzard. "Wir werden uns darum kümmern ; wir versprechen Verbesserungen ; wir werden es anders machen."


----------



## Arestris (12. Juli 2014)

Unsinnig und unverständlich ...
Auf Anhieb, neben weiblichen Champs, schon bei D 1 (Rouge): Adria, Leah, Jaina Proudmoore, Sarah Carrigan, da finden sich bestimmt noch einige mehr.

Des Weiteren, wenn ich sowas lese, frage ich mich immer, wann sich wohl der erste bei Geschichtsbuchautoren beschwert, das Frauen da so selten die Hauptrolle haben ... (und wenn doch, dann endet das meist tragisch, siehe Cleopatra oder Jeanne D'Arc)


----------



## Lorin1 (13. Juli 2014)

Und Blizzard geht auch noch darauf ein.....
Ich kann gar nicht weiter schreiben sonst wird's ein mehrseitiger Bericht zum Thema. Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen: Biggest Bullshit Ever.


----------



## Scherzkeks1911 (13. Juli 2014)

Es könnte gut möglich sein das der Brief von 4Chan war. Die haben Tumblr diese Woche geflutet und auch anderes Zeug in gang gebracht (im Namen der Tumblr Nutzer), z.B. die #notfathersday Aktion.  
"Basically, tumblr feminists went on 4chan, especially /b/, to post their views in a hopeless attempt to persuade the /b/tards to change their views.

However, some people say that the whole raid was actually planned by /pol/ and that they got some tumblrinas to raid 4chan.

O course, /b/ being /b/ retaliated and started to post gore and porn on the feminism, social justice and fandom tags on tumblr, leading to the tumblr users being rather distressed."


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Juli 2014)

Was ich erschreckend finde ist, was hier eine Meldung über so einen Brief auslöst. Da wird mit Begriffen wie "Gutmensch" und vermeintlicher "political correctness" um sich Geschmissen als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Ganz nebenbei bedient man sich hier am Vokabular des rechten Randes des politischen Spektrums um eine vermeintliche Gegenposition anzugreifen. Das ist aber ein gesellschaftliches Thema an dem man auch in Computerspielen nicht drum rum kommt und es sollte auch entsprechend diskutiert werden, mal ganz unabhängig von diesem Brief. Das einfach mit ein paar Schlagworten abtun ist unfug. 

Es gibt in den einschlägigen Foren und Veröffentlichungen durchaus eine Diskussion über die Darstellung von Frauen in Computer- und Videospielen. Der Autor dieses Briefes nimmt diese Diskussion auf und spricht Blizzard gezielt an, da diese Firma ihm wohl besonders auffällt. Diese Meinung teile in Bezug auf Blizzard zwar nicht, aber gut. Aber es stimmt schon: viele Frauen werden in Spielen oftmals übersexualisiert dargestellt oder nehmen eine untergeordnete Rolle ein. Betonung liegt auf oftmals, Ausnahmen könnte hier wohl jeder Aufzählen. Männer dagegen sind oft in der Rolle der großen, starken Retter und Beschützer. Nun kann man das so akzeptieren, muss man aber nicht. Ich kann gut verstehen, wenn eine Frau sagt, dieses Rollenbild spricht sie nicht an und sie möchte doch gern auch mal eine Frau als die Waffenschwingende Heldin eines Ego-Shooters sehen. Sie möchte nicht, dass die weibliche Heldin ihres Rollenspiels mit zunehmendem Rüstungslevel immer nackter dasteht. Diese Diskussion ernsthaft zu führen ist teil einer echten Gleichberechtigung. Dann mit "Gutmensch" und "political corectness" zu kommen zeugt nur von dem Unwillen sich damit auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Mothman (13. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Aber es stimmt schon: viele Frauen werden in Spielen oftmals übersexualisiert dargestellt oder nehmen eine untergeordnete Rolle ein. Betonung liegt auf oftmals, Ausnahmen könnte hier wohl jeder Aufzählen.


Also genauso wie in TV, Kino, Werbung etc pp?

Das Problem ist keines der Computerspiele, sondern der Gesellschaft. Ich finde es nicht richtig, Computerspiele verantwortlich zu  machen, bzw, ausgerechnet vom jüngsten Medium zu verlangen, dass es geistig am reifsten ist.


----------



## HanFred (13. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Was ich erschreckend finde ist, was hier  eine Meldung über so einen Brief auslöst. Da wird mit Begriffen wie  "Gutmensch" und vermeintlicher "political correctness" um sich  Geschmissen als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Ganz nebenbei bedient man sich  hier am Vokabular des rechten Randes des politischen Spektrums um eine  vermeintliche Gegenposition anzugreifen. Das ist aber ein  gesellschaftliches Thema an dem man auch in Computerspielen nicht drum  rum kommt und es sollte auch entsprechend diskutiert werden, mal ganz  unabhängig von diesem Brief. Das einfach mit ein paar Schlagworten abtun  ist unfug.
> 
> Es gibt in den einschlägigen Foren und Veröffentlichungen durchaus eine  Diskussion über die Darstellung von Frauen in Computer- und  Videospielen. Der Autor dieses Briefes nimmt diese Diskussion auf und  spricht Blizzard gezielt an, da diese Firma ihm wohl besonders auffällt.  Diese Meinung teile in Bezug auf Blizzard zwar nicht, aber gut. Aber es  stimmt schon: viele Frauen werden in Spielen oftmals übersexualisiert  dargestellt oder nehmen eine untergeordnete Rolle ein. Betonung liegt  auf oftmals, Ausnahmen könnte hier wohl jeder Aufzählen. Männer dagegen  sind oft in der Rolle der großen, starken Retter und Beschützer. Nun  kann man das so akzeptieren, muss man aber nicht. Ich kann gut  verstehen, wenn eine Frau sagt, dieses Rollenbild spricht sie nicht an  und sie möchte doch gern auch mal eine Frau als die Waffenschwingende  Heldin eines Ego-Shooters sehen. Sie möchte nicht, dass die weibliche  Heldin ihres Rollenspiels mit zunehmendem Rüstungslevel immer nackter  dasteht. Diese Diskussion ernsthaft zu führen ist teil einer echten  Gleichberechtigung. Dann mit "Gutmensch" und "political corectness" zu  kommen zeugt nur von dem Unwillen sich damit  auseinanderzusetzen.




Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, auch was das angesprochene Vokabular angeht.
Nichtsdestotrotz will ich MichaelG (trotz den monierten Begriffen) nicht widersprechen, was Quoten angeht. Diese halte ich für kein besonders gutes Mittel, um mehr Weibliche Vorbilder auf die Bildfläche zu bringen. Ich bin zwar ein Mann, würde es aber herabwürdigend finden, nur aufgrund einer Quote irgend einen Posten zu erlangen, während eine vielleicht besser Qualifizierte Person leer ausginge, nur weil sie das "falsche" Geschlecht hat. Das Ganze hat den Charakter einer Hauruck-Aktion, man will einen Gesellschaftlichen Wandel so schnell wie möglich erzwingen. Aber so funktioniert das leider nicht, so ein Wandel braucht Zeit. Ich verstehe die Ungeduld durchaus, weil ich selber ein ungeduldiger Mensch bin. Aber mit Aktionismus erreicht man doch eher wenig, er führt sogar zu Trotzreaktionen, die dem Ziel sicher nicht zuträglich sind.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2014)

So und nicht anders ist es von mir gemeint. Ich hab nichts gegen weibliche Personen in Führungspositionen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es müssen nur die fachlichen Fähigkeiten da sein. Genau etwas was ich auch bei einer männlichen Person in einer Führungsposition erwarte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger war da von mir gemeint. Daß es genauso Männer mit einem IQ kurz unterhalb der Bordsteinkante gibt ist mir auch klar. Mir gings nur mal darum, zu verdeutlichen, warum ich eine (erzwungene) Frauenquote für Blödsinn halte. Gleichberechtigung ok. Und bei gleicher fachlicher Vorraussetzung im Losverfahren den Job erhalten ok. Aber nicht, daß wenn eine Frau antritt der Mann automatisch egal wie es um die fachlichen Kenntnisse der Bewerber bestellt ist weniger Chancen hat, den Job zu bekommen, weil die Firma ums Verrecken die Frauenquote erfüllen muß.

Was Computerspiele betrifft ist wiederum eine komplett andere Thematik, worüber man sich trefflich streiten kann. Aber sicher spielt die Übersexualisierung weiblicher Protagonisten eine große Rolle. Bis hin zu Extremen wie eben Lara Croft (alt). Oder eben in Fantasy-RPG Frauen mit big Tits und halbnackt. Anders herum ist man als Mann ja auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Juli 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also genauso wie in TV, Kino, Werbung etc pp?
> 
> Das Problem ist keines der Computerspiele, sondern der Gesellschaft. Ich finde es nicht richtig, Computerspiele verantwortlich zu  machen, bzw, ausgerechnet vom jüngsten Medium zu verlangen, dass es geistig am reifsten ist.



Es geht nicht drum, dass man Computerspiele für etwas verantwortlich macht. Sondern wie du richtig sagst und ich auch im oberen Beitrag angesprochen habe: es ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem. Aber wenn Computerspiele ein Teil der Gesellschaft sein wollen und nicht nur ein Spielzeug für Kids, dann muss es auch erlaubt sein gesellschaftliche Themen und Probleme am Beispiel Computerspiele zu diskutieren. Das heißt nicht, dass man das Problem singulär auf ein Medium zurückführt, sondern, dass man sein eigenes Hobby, mit dem man viel Zeit verbringt, kritisch betrachtet. Und ich finde das ist ein wichtiger Prozess zur weiteren gesellschaftlichen Etablierung "unseres" Mediums. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man andere Medien, wie die von dir angeführten ausgrenzen sollte. 

Wegen dem Beitrag von MichaelG: Ich habe die Diskussion um eine Frauenquote jetzt absichtlich ausgeklammert. Das hängt da zwar mit dran, aber hat zunächst mal wenig mit der angesprochenen Thematik, nämlich die Darstellung von Frauen und Minderheiten in Computer- und Videospielen zu tun.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2014)

Ich finde dass eine Fantasiewelt so sein soll wie es die Hersteller gewollt haben.
Wer nicht mit einer erfundenen Welt XYZ klar kommt, soll sich einfach davon fern halten und fertig ist.

Diese Entwicklung (vor allem wegen dem Internet) finde ich eher erschreckend als gut.
Wer Forderungen an etwas stellt, womit er nicht zurechtkommt, hat eindeutig ein falsches Hobby und soll seine Energie für Dinge verschwenden die ihm gefallen.

Computerspiele ist noch ein Medium welches nicht von allen möglichen gesellschaftlichen Problemen überfallen ist und das ist auch gut so.
Auch wenn solche Verbesserungsvorschläge gut gemeint sind, finde ich dass es zu viele Konsequenzen mit sich bringt.

Ich möchte in eine vom Entwickler ausgedachte Traumwelt gehen und mich dort austoben können, und keine Fantasiewelt betreten
die erzwungenermaßen die gleichen Merkmale aus dem echten Leben aufweist.

Fantasie und Träume ist das letzte/einzige was uns so besonders macht - Zu viele Leute mischen sich langsam in die Kreativität anderer Leute hinein.

Wer zu 100% politisch/gesellschaftlich korrekte Erfahrung haben möchte soll in die Welt hinausgehen und nicht ein interaktives Medium kaputt machen.

Ergo: ich finde diese Thematik eher schlecht als recht, auch wenn es durchaus ein paar Spiele gibt wo kleinwenig übertrieben wird.
Diejenigen die aber viele Sachen kritisieren, spielen solche Spiele gar nicht und kritisieren einfach weil sie etwas sehen.

Behaupte ich einfach mal.


----------



## HanFred (13. Juli 2014)

Das Bild von männlichen Computerspiele-Protagonisten entspricht allerdings oft auch nicht gerade dem durchschnittlichen Mann. Das mag _teilweise_ auf einer anderen qualitativen Ebene stattfinden, Brüste haben wir nun einmal keine und den Penis präsentiert man in aller Regel nicht so, wie viele Frauen ihren Ausschnitt. Aber z.B. muskelbepackte Protagonisten sehe ich eigentlich auf einem ähnlichen Level wie grossbusige, schmalhüftige Videospiele-Heldinnen.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> den Penis präsentiert man in aller Regel nicht so, wie viele Frauen ihren Ausschnitt.



zumindest ... nicht mehr 
Schamkapsel – Wikipedia


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Juli 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Das Bild von männlichen Computerspiele-Protagonisten entspricht allerdings oft auch nicht gerade dem durchschnittlichen Mann. Das mag _teilweise_ auf einer anderen qualitativen Ebene stattfinden, Brüste haben wir nun einmal keine und den Penis präsentiert man in aller Regel nicht so, wie viele Frauen ihren Ausschnitt. Aber z.B. muskelbepackte Protagonisten sehe ich eigentlich auf einem ähnlichen Level wie grossbusige, schmalhüftige Videospiele-Heldinnen.



Da bin ich bei dir, nun kann man aber auch sagen Muskeln passen aber zum Charakter, ein Krieger braucht die 
Knappe Kleidung und tiefe Auschnitte sind aber schlechte Rüstungen ^^


----------



## Mothman (13. Juli 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Knappe Kleidung und tiefe Auschnitte sind aber schlechte Rüstungen ^^


Eventuell sollen die ja den Gegner ablenken. Also durchaus eine klevere Taktik. Jeder Kämpft halt mit den Waffen, die ihm zu Verfügung stehen. Der eine hat Muskeln, die andere Brüste.^^

Ich hab weder das eine noch das andere, aber dafür hab ich die schärfste aller bekannten Waffen stets bei mir .. meinen Verstand.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei dir, nun kann man aber auch sagen Muskeln passen aber zum Charakter, ein Krieger braucht die
> Knappe Kleidung und tiefe Auschnitte sind aber schlechte Rüstungen ^^



ich würde mal bezweifeln das Bodybuilder mit 3m breiten Schultern irgendwie sonderlich gute Kämpfer abgeben oder auch nur irgendwo realistisch wären


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Juli 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich finde dass eine Fantasiewelt so sein soll wie es die Hersteller gewollt haben.
> Wer nicht mit einer erfundenen Welt XYZ klar kommt, soll sich einfach davon fern halten und fertig ist.
> 
> Diese Entwicklung (vor allem wegen dem Internet) finde ich eher erschreckend als gut.
> ...



Naja, so kann ich eigentlich jede Diskussion um ein Kulturgut begraben. "Der Autor wollte das halt so, muss ich so akzeptieren" - ich finde das ist keine angemessene Haltung beim Umgang mit Dingen die ja eine Geisteshaltung in der Gesellschaft reflektieren. Bei Büchern und Filmen ist es völlig normal, dass man sich über solche Aspekte unterhält und bei Spielen soll man das einfach so bleiben lassen, weil es halt so ist? 
Wenn ich möchte, dass sich Computerspiele als Kulturgut etablieren und nicht nur ein technisches Spielzeug sind, dann muss ich diese Diskussion auch zulassen, ob mir das passt oder nicht. Eine Diskussion auf Metaebene, eine Interpretation des Gezeigten und Erfahrenen gehört doch dazu. Ja, im Bereich der Diskussion über Spiele gibt es hauptsächlich Auflistungen von Features, Technik, Gameplay usw. mit ner Zahl drunter. Hat seine Berechtigung. Aber die andere Seite kann man nicht einfach so abtun. 

Es geht nicht um eine 100%ig gesellschaftlich korrekte Erfahrung, sondern um den Diskurs über Darstellung und Rollenbilder in der Gesellschaft am Beispiel eines Computerspiels. Und da Computerspiele immer weiter in die Gesellschaft vordringen ist es IMO durchaus an der Zeit, dass diese Diskussion ergebnisoffen geführt wird. Das einfach so abzutun wie du würde einen Rückschritt in Richtung "Spiele sind eben nur Spielzeug" bedeuten.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um eine 100%ig gesellschaftlich korrekte Erfahrung, sondern um den Diskurs über Darstellung und Rollenbilder in der Gesellschaft am Beispiel eines Computerspiels. Und da Computerspiele immer weiter in die Gesellschaft vordringen ist es IMO durchaus an der Zeit, dass diese Diskussion ergebnisoffen geführt wird. Das einfach so abzutun wie du würde einen Rückschritt in Richtung "Spiele sind eben nur Spielzeug" bedeuten.



vorallem hatten wir das Thema schonmal bei dem Punkt und um mal deutlich zu werden:
Doomkeeper fährt Scheinargumente auf um nicht in einer Diskussion zu unterliegen weil er die Meinungsfreiheit der andere nicht schätzt, sondern nur die Eigenen.
Denn wo ist der Unterschied ob man die Antiquirte Haltung in einem Spiel oder Buch diskutieren?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde mal bezweifeln das Bodybuilder mit 3m breiten Schultern irgendwie sonderlich gute Kämpfer abgeben oder auch nur irgendwo realistisch wären



Ach, jetzt kommt er mit Realismus...
Kratos braucht nun mal Muskeln um Zyklopen die Augen auszureißen. 
http://wallpaper-download.net/wallpapers/game-wallpapers-god-war-kratos-wallpaper-32870.jpg

Und Kratos entspricht nun mal nicht dem Durchschnittsmann und trotzdem beschwert sich keiner. (Im übrigen ist er auch eher leicht bekleidet   )

Aber im Gegensatz zu diesen Damen hier:

http://www.blogcdn.com/massively.joystiq.com/media/2010/11/p2.jpg

Female_Fantasy_Armor_by_gomjibar22_zps2b50c5d9.jpg Photo by Ovidiu1 | Photobucket

ergibt es  Sinn, dass er so aussieht, da es einen klassischen Fantasy Krieger einfach entspricht...
http://maerchenquelle.ch/images/Gestalten/antonio_pollaiuolo_herkules_hydra.jpg


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Juli 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab weder das eine noch das andere, aber dafür hab ich die schärfste aller bekannten Waffen stets bei mir .. meinen Verstand.



Und wie gefürchtet diese verheerende Waffe ist 
Dann lass ich dich mit dem Herrn hier mal allein, vielleicht kannst du ihn überzeugen das Gefecht bei einer Partei Schach zu entscheiden 

http://images.forwallpaper.com/files/thumbs/preview/47/470481__kratos-kills-cyclops_p.jpg

(Mein Geld setze ich auf dich, enttäusch mich nicht)


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2014)

Mit Intelligenz baut man aus vorhandenem Material eine Falle und gut ist. Nix mit Schwert.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So und nicht anders ist es von mir gemeint. Ich hab nichts gegen weibliche Personen in Führungspositionen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es müssen nur die fachlichen Fähigkeiten da sein. Genau etwas was ich auch bei einer männlichen Person in einer Führungsposition erwarte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger war da von mir gemeint. Daß es genauso Männer mit einem IQ kurz unterhalb der Bordsteinkante gibt ist mir auch klar. Mir gings nur mal darum, zu verdeutlichen, warum ich eine (erzwungene) Frauenquote für Blödsinn halte. Gleichberechtigung ok. Und bei gleicher fachlicher Vorraussetzung im Losverfahren den Job erhalten ok. Aber nicht, daß wenn eine Frau antritt der Mann automatisch egal wie es um die fachlichen Kenntnisse der Bewerber bestellt ist weniger Chancen hat, den Job zu bekommen, weil die Firma ums Verrecken die Frauenquote erfüllen muß.



Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.

Es gibt genug Frauen in Top Positionen, die es dahin geschafft haben, ohne die sogenannte besetzungs Bank oder Frauen Quote.
Bestes Beispiel, auch wenn sie nicht jeder mag ist unsere momentane Bundeskanzlerin. das 2 höchste Amt im Staate, und bei der kann man ja wohl nicht sagen die ist da einfach mal so durchgenommen wurden.
Die hat sogar, was ja im Bundestag, wo fast jeder Rechtsverdreher oder Lehrer ist sogar eine Top Ausbildung als Physikerin.
Dieser ganze Schmu mit Frauen/Geschlechter Quote ist doch eh nur politischer Aschermittwoch.

Diese ganzen Leute die sowas fordern sollen mal in die Länder rein, wo Frauen wirklich unterdrückt werden.
Hier in unseren Land kann man ja gerne mal die Klappe groß auf tuen, woanders geht es da an den Pranken und das Ende ist die Steinigung, im humanen noch lebenslanger Knast, weil man eine Frau ist die mal was gesagt hat. So sieht es leider aus.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.
> 
> Es gibt genug Frauen in Top Positionen, die es dahin geschafft haben, ohne die sogenannte besetzungs Bank oder Frauen Quote.



schön ausgedrückt, joa
und ist Falsch
WOW
Ein Beispiel wo das villeicht funktioniert hat negiert natürlich die 20 anderen Fälle wo die Übergangen werden ...


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Da wird mit Begriffen wie "Gutmensch" und vermeintlicher "political correctness" um sich Geschmissen als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Ganz nebenbei bedient man sich hier am Vokabular des rechten Randes des politischen Spektrums um eine vermeintliche Gegenposition anzugreifen.


Nun ja, das sind halt Begriffe, die jeder sofort versteht. Genau wie "Raubkopie(rer)". Zudem sind diese Begriffe nicht _ausschliesslich _dem rechten Rand zuzuordnen.



> Es gibt in den einschlägigen Foren und Veröffentlichungen durchaus eine Diskussion über die Darstellung von Frauen in Computer- und Videospielen. Der Autor dieses Briefes nimmt diese Diskussion auf und spricht Blizzard gezielt an, da diese Firma ihm wohl besonders auffällt.


Daß das Frauenbild in Computerspielen diskussionswürdig ist: geschenkt. Aber gerade bei Blizzard Spielen finden sich doch recht viele starke Frauen, die den männlichen Charakteren in nichts nachstehen.



> Ich kann gut verstehen, wenn eine Frau sagt, dieses Rollenbild spricht sie nicht an und sie möchte doch gern auch mal eine Frau als die Waffenschwingende Heldin eines Ego-Shooters sehen.


In einem Ego Shooter sieht man seinen Charakter aber gar nicht. 



> Sie möchte nicht, dass die weibliche Heldin ihres Rollenspiels mit zunehmendem Rüstungslevel immer nackter dasteht. Diese Diskussion ernsthaft zu führen ist teil einer echten Gleichberechtigung. Dann mit "Gutmensch" und "political corectness" zu kommen zeugt nur von dem Unwillen sich damit auseinanderzusetzen.


Das Problem ist, daß es 2 verschiedene, unvereinbare Ansichten gibt:

A) Die Freiheit der kreativen Vision der Entwickler
B) Der gesellschaftliche Wunsch nach Gleichbehandlung der Geschlechter.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich finde dass eine Fantasiewelt so sein soll wie es die Hersteller gewollt haben.
> Wer nicht mit einer erfundenen Welt XYZ klar kommt, soll sich einfach davon fern halten und fertig ist.


Für das individuelle Werk (egal, ob Buch, Film, Spiel oder was-auch-immer) stehe ich ebenfalls auf diesem Standpunkt.



> Ergo: ich finde diese Thematik eher schlecht als recht, auch wenn es durchaus ein paar Spiele gibt wo kleinwenig übertrieben wird.


Ob das nur "ein paar" Spiele sind, ist ebenso diskussionswürdig wie die Frage, ob da nur ein "klein wenig" übertrieben wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Naja, so kann ich eigentlich jede Diskussion um ein Kulturgut begraben. "Der Autor wollte das halt so, muss ich so akzeptieren" - ich finde das ist keine angemessene Haltung beim Umgang mit Dingen die ja eine Geisteshaltung in der Gesellschaft reflektieren. Bei Büchern und Filmen ist es völlig normal, dass man sich über solche Aspekte unterhält und bei Spielen soll man das einfach so bleiben lassen, weil es halt so ist?



Niemand zwingt die Leute Computerspiele zu konsumieren bzw. ihnen Beachtung zu schenken.
Genau so wenig wie ich mich auf Bücher und andere Dinge stürze, verlange ich auch dass Computerspiele in Ruhe gelassen werden von Leuten die sich damit nicht / kaum beschäftigen.

Entweder man akzeptiert etwas oder nicht - so ist das schon immer so auf der Welt gewesen.
Leider meinen heute viele die ganze Welt verändern zu müssen weil sie mit ein paar Dingen nicht einverstanden sind.



> Wenn ich möchte, dass sich Computerspiele als Kulturgut etablieren und nicht nur ein technisches Spielzeug sind, dann muss ich diese Diskussion auch zulassen, ob mir das passt oder nicht. Eine Diskussion auf Metaebene, eine Interpretation des Gezeigten und Erfahrenen gehört doch dazu. Ja, im Bereich der Diskussion über Spiele gibt es hauptsächlich Auflistungen von Features, Technik, Gameplay usw. mit ner Zahl drunter. Hat seine Berechtigung. Aber die andere Seite kann man nicht einfach so abtun.



Spiele gehören doch schon längst zum Kulturgut 
Momentan erleben wir nur eine Zeit in der sich langsam zu viele Leute einmischen die selbst mit Spielen nicht viel zu tun hatten und unbedingt mitreden möchten.
Das kommt davon wenn man den Massenmarkt erreicht.



> Es geht nicht um eine 100%ig gesellschaftlich korrekte Erfahrung, sondern um den Diskurs über Darstellung und Rollenbilder in der Gesellschaft am Beispiel eines Computerspiels. Und da Computerspiele immer weiter in die Gesellschaft vordringen ist es IMO durchaus an der Zeit, dass diese Diskussion ergebnisoffen geführt wird. Das einfach so abzutun wie du würde einen Rückschritt in Richtung "Spiele sind eben nur Spielzeug" bedeuten.



Ich wiederhole mich ungern aber in sehr vielen Spielen sollen wir einfach nur in eine andere Welt entführt werden und die Visionen erleben
die vom Entwickler eingebaut wurden. Wenn ein Entwickler halbnackte Frauen einsetzen möchte dann wird er seinen Grund haben und wenn nicht dann spielt man es einfach nicht.

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt dass viele diese ganze Rollenbilder/Geschlechter/sexuelle Orientierung Thematik viel zu ernst nehmen
und das wesentliche schon längst aus den Augen verloren haben.
Was wird denn eigentlich alles gefordert?

Selbst weibliche Geiseln werden heute schon kritisiert...
Von afro-amerikanischen Frauen die im Müll wühlen will ich hier gar nicht anfangen.. (siehe Dx Hr)

Für mich haben ganz klar diejenigen an der Klatsche, die all diese Forderungen aufstellen und für viel Gesprächsstoff sorgen, und nicht die Menschen
die solche Problemen nicht erkennen.



Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem hatten wir das Thema schonmal bei dem Punkt und um mal deutlich zu werden:
> Doomkeeper fährt Scheinargumente auf um nicht in einer Diskussion zu unterliegen weil er die Meinungsfreiheit der andere nicht schätzt, sondern nur die Eigenen.
> Denn wo ist der Unterschied ob man die Antiquirte Haltung in einem Spiel oder Buch diskutieren?



Hat nix mit Scheinargumente zu tun.
Je mehr außenstehende dazwischenreden desto eingeschränkter werden bald viele Spiele sein.

Irgendwann werden Spiele so entwickelt wie es die gesellschaftliche Kritik zulässt und das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck dieses Mediums.
Ich möchte eine Spielerfahrung bekommen die vom Entwickler ausgedacht ist.
Ich möchte dass der Entwickler sich in seiner Welt austoben darf und ich dazu eingeladen werde.

Viele haben vergessen dass Fantasie der einzige Ort ist wo wir uns austoben können und sogar sollen.

Ein Buch hat sogar einen viel höheren Fantasie Wert weil man durchs lesen verschiedene Bilder in seinem Kopf empfängt und jeder sie anders verarbeitet.
Bei visuellen Medien haben wir das "Problem" dass diese Fantasie ein eindeutiges Gesicht bekommt und damit sind heute nicht alle einverstanden.

Ich lasse sehr wohl andere Meinung zu.. Der Unterschied ist aber dass ich diese ganze Thematik eher lächerlich finde
wenn ich beobachte wo das ganze langsam hinführt.

Frauenquote hier,  gleichgeschlechtlicher Sex da.... Viele haben nicht verstanden wozu die Spiele gut sind.
Wir haben die Möglichkeit in eine andere Welt reinzuschlüpfen, in einen anderen Körper mit einer anderen Persönlichkeit usw. aber stattdessen werden so viele Dinge kritisiert
weil sie der eigenen Vorstellung nicht entsprechen.

Computerspiele haben sich durchgesetzt weil wir etwas zu spielen bekommen haben was wir nicht kennen bzw. erwartet haben.
Wenn zukünftige Spiele nur noch so sind wie es die Gesellschaft sehen möchte, wird die Branche einen großen Bruch erleiden das garantiere ich euch.

Früher haben mit Spielen viel Spaß gehabt und heute diskutieren wir über Geschlechter, Rassen, virtuelle Tiere und sexuelle Vorlieben.

Eine große Masse an Menschen wird immer etwas zu kritisieren haben und das wird die Computerspiel Branche am eigenem Leib erfahren müssen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> schön ausgedrückt, joa
> und ist Falsch
> WOW
> Ein Beispiel wo das villeicht funktioniert hat negiert natürlich die 20 anderen Fälle wo die Übergangen werden ...



Denkst Du daß eine erzwungene Quote die Lage verbessert ? Ich nicht. Klar gibts ewig gestrige. Aber ein erzwingen daß jetzt x % des Vorstandes mit Frauen besetzt sein müssen ansonsten mimimi ist albern. Zudem: Glaubst Du der Job macht dann Spaß, wenn Du den unter Zwang bekommen hast ? Glaubst Du nicht eher, daß das sogar Mobbing Vorschub leistet, weil andere die eine entsprechende fachliche Eignung haben übergangen wurden, nur weil man ums Verrecken die Frauenquote erfüllen muß ?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Juli 2014)

@doomkeeper:

ohne dich jetzt im einzelnen zu zitieren - das entkräftigt meine Argumentation nicht im geringsten. Wenn ich will, dass Computerspiele als mehr angesehen werden als Kinderspielzeug, dann muss ich auch eine die Diskussion über Inhalte und deren Interpretation zulassen. Was du nicht verstehen willst ist, dass ich kein großer Experte in Computerspielen sein muss um bestimmte Punkte aufzunehmen. Da ist die Darstellung von Frauen nur ein Punkt. Ich kann genauso über Gewaltverherrlichung, Kriegspropaganda, Nationalismus und Patriotismus usw. reden - alles Punkte die in Computerspielen mal mehr mal weniger prominent vertreten sind. 
Und da kann man das Argument "is halt so, Autor wollte es so" nicht gelten lassen. Wenn ich gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz will, muss ich mich auch dem gesellschaftlichen Diskurs stellen.
 Ansonsten können wir uns wieder als picklige Kellerkinder ohne Freunde mit einem seltesamen Hobby abstempeln lassen, die in ihrer Freizeit am liebsten Pornos gucken und Gewaltfantasien nachhängen. Zum Glück sind wir über diesen Punkt hinaus aber das geht nicht ohne konstruktive Diskussion. Wenn ich mich der, so wie du, entziehe, habe ich auch kein Recht mich gegen solche Dinge zu wehren, man wollte es schließlich nicht anders. 

Und ganz unrecht hat Enisra nicht: Nur weil *du *keine Lust hast dich mit Büchern und Filmen zu beschäftigen ist das *nicht *allgemeingültig. Das ist nur deine persönliche Meinung, das kann kein Argument sein dafür, dass man sich nicht auf einer tieferen Ebene mit Spielen beschäftigen soll.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2014)

Das Problem ist aber: Beschneidest Du die Entwickler durch sozial-verträgliche Komponenten fehlt es an der Breite der Spiele und es gibt keine Shooter mehr, kein Tomb Raider (weil zu sexuell), in jedem Spiel mindestens ein gleichgeschlechtliches Päärchen etc. pp. Wie gesagt man kann es auch übertreiben. Weil es immer von irgendjemanden Einwände geben wird (keine Berücksichtigung von Minderheiten, Frauen zu sexuell dargestellt, Shooter zu brutal, Story nicht politisch korrekt u.s.w.u.s.f.

Computerspiele sind Kunst und sollten sofern diese nicht gröbst andere verunglimpfen auch dieser Freiheit unterstellt sein und nicht durch gesellschaftliche Ansichten immer mehr beschnitten werden, nur weil irgend jemand glaubt, sich angepißt oder falsch verstanden zu fühlen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich Computerspiele mit Kunst gleich setze, dann muss ich aber erst Recht die Diskussion um Inhalte und Interpretation zulassen. Kunst wird interpretiert und kritisiert. Nur weil ich einen Kritikpunkt habe, muss das nicht gleich darin münden, dass ich alle Produkte in dieser Hinsicht überarbeiten muss. Aber wenn ich ein Spiel mit hohem Gewaltgrad veröffentliche, muss ich mich auch Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Darstellung stellen. Genau das gleiche gilt für die Darstellung von Frauen, Minderheiten usw. Wenn ich ein tendenziell frauenfeindliches Spiel veröffentliche, muss ich mir auch gefallen lassen, dass mir das vorgeworfen wird. Kunst lebt vom gesellschaftlichen Diskurs und nicht in seiner eigenen Blase. Ansonsten wäre nie jemand auf die Idee gekommen Bilder in ein Museum zu hängen. Ein Otto Dix Triptichon "Großstadt" ist nicht schön, hat aber eine Aussage und ist deswegen eines der bedeutensten Werke der 20er Jahre für das in Stuttgart sogar ein eigenes Museum gebaut wurde.

Und wenn Spiele Kunst sein wollen, müssen die Entwickler dieser Kunst damit leben, dass sie ein Werk mit Aussage schaffen, auch wenn diese ursprünglich nicht intendiert war. Künstlerische Freiheit schützt nicht vor Kritik da die Kunst nicht in einer Blase existiert sondern von der Gesellschaft aufgenommen wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> @doomkeeper:



Ich versuche auch deine Argumente nicht im geringsten zu entkräftigen ehrlich gesagt.

Ich sage lediglich dass die Freiheit der Entwickler größer einzustufen ist als die Forderungen der Gesellschaft.
Ganz gutes Beispiel ist z.b. Duke Nukem Forever.
Es ist einfach ein Universum wo man einen Muskelprotz spielt der ständig mit halbnackten Frauen zu tun hat.

Das ist das Universum - das ist das Spiel womit wir Spaß haben sollen (wenn wir können)
Uns wird eine Chance gegeben einfach Spaß mit einem einderem Charakter zu haben der ein völlig anderes Leben führt als wir es tun 

Wenn ich in der Lage bin gewisse Medien zu ignorieren dann können das andere Menschen genau so
Wo kommen wir denn hin wenn jeder seinen Senf dazu abgeben kann?

Wenn jeder etwas zu sagen hat kommt am Ende nur Quark dabei raus.

Wie MichaelG es beschrieben hat.
_Zu brutal, zu viel Sex, zu leicht bekleidet, zu wenig Frauen_, _Warum nur Männer? Warum keine weibliche Heldin?_ 

Künstler sollen die Freiheit haben auf unsere echte Welt anknüpfen zu können wenn sie es möchten/dürfen.
Sollten aber nicht dazu gezwungen werden.

Nicht wir sind diejenigen die diese Spiele entwickeln, sondern einzelne Menschen/Unternehmen die dieses Medium erst soweit geführt haben.
Klar ist Feedback seit dem Internet ein wichtiges Thema und einzelne Projekte profitieren sogar enorm von diesem "Trend"
aber irgendwann ist Schluss.

Ich habe keine Lust darauf dass jetzt alle zukünftigen Spiele "gesellschaftlich" korrekt sein müssen,
weil die Gesellschaft selber alles andere als "korrekt" ist. 

Jeder kann zu diesem Thema dutzende Argumente finden und Gespräche suchen wenn er es möchte.
Ich finde das ganze einfach nur lächerlich und verstörend zugleich mich mit solchen Themen auseinandersetzen zu müssen.

Es sind Computerspiele in die man kurz hineinflüchten kann und keine reflektierende Spiegelbilder unserer ( und da steh ich dazu ) verstörender Gesellschaft.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Juli 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch deine Argumente nicht im geringsten zu entkräftigen ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> Ich sage lediglich dass die Freiheit der Entwickler größer einzustufen ist als die Forderungen der Gesellschaft.
> Ganz gutes Beispiel ist z.b. Duke Nukem Forever.
> ...


Das fragst du ganz ernsthaft? 
Wir sind dann in einer aufgeklärten Gesellschaft die freie Meinungsäußerung zulässt und sich mit ihren Kulturgütern aktiv auseinandersetzt. Das halte ich eigentlich für eine der wichtigsten kulturellen und gesellschaftlichen Erungenschaften der letzten 200 Jahre. Ich sehe nicht, warum da Spiele eine Ausnahme bilden sollten, nur weil sich Leute wie du nicht damit auseinandersetzen wollen. 



> Wenn jeder etwas zu sagen hat kommt am Ende nur Quark dabei raus.


 Also dürfen nur (selbsternannte) Experten was zu sagen? Ganz ehrlich, auf welchem Niveau diskutieren wir hier eigentlich? Das sind  Vorstellungen die in größerem Rahmen extrem gefährlich sind und jedem autokratischen Regime gut zu Gesicht stehen. Du kennst dich nicht aus, du hast nicht meine Meinung, also hast du gefälligst den Mund zu halten weil du eh nur Grütze laberst? Dann gut nacht um sechse. 



> Wie MichaelG es beschrieben hat.
> _Zu brutal, zu viel Sex, zu leicht bekleidet, zu wenig Frauen_, _Warum nur Männer? Warum keine weibliche Heldin?_
> 
> Künstler sollen die Freiheit haben auf unsere echte Welt anknüpfen zu können wenn sie es möchten/dürfen.
> ...


Nochmal: künstlerische Freiheit bedeutet nicht, dass das Werk von jeder Kritik ausgenommen ist, sondern nur das ich das Recht habe das künstlerisch zu machen, was ich für gut und richtig halte. Meinungs und Redefreiheit funktioniert nunmal in beide Richtungen!!!  Das heißt nicht, dass das Publikum das alles fressen muss und keine Kritik äußern darf. Wenn der Künstler drauf reagiert, ok - muss er aber nicht. Der Diskussion muss er sich aber auf jeden Fall stellen. 


> Ich habe keine Lust darauf dass jetzt alle zukünftigen Spiele "gesellschaftlich" korrekt sein müssen,
> weil die Gesellschaft selber alles andere als "korrekt" ist.
> 
> Jeder kann zu diesem Thema dutzende Argumente finden und Gespräche suchen wenn er es möchte.
> Ich finde das ganze einfach nur lächerlich und verstörend zugleich mich mit solchen Themen auseinandersetzen zu müssen.


Was du nicht verstehen willst ist, dass ein kulturgut danach nicht ausgerichtet sein muss, aber sich der Diskussion in der Gesellschaft stellen muss. Du musst dich nicht mit auseinandersetzen, du kannst dein bevorzugtes Boulevardblatt lesen und dir deine Meinung vorfertigen lassen, kein Problem, steht dir frei. Aber du musst akzeptieren, das in anderen Teilen der Gesellschaft dieser Diskurs sehrwohl stattfindet, auch wenn du nicht dran teilnehmen magst. 



> Es sind Computerspiele in die man kurz hineinflüchten kann und keine reflektierende Spiegelbilder unserer ( und da steh ich dazu ) verstörender Gesellschaft.


und genau in dem Punkt liegst du IMO komplett falsch. spätestens seit die Spiele auch in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen sind, ist die Debatte um Aussage und Wirkung angebracht und nötig. Wenn Computerspiele als Kunst- und Kulturgut akzeptiert werden wollen wie Film und Buch müssen sie sich dem stellen. Und da in Spielen von den Sims über FarCry3 bis zu BioShock jede Menge gesellschaftlicher Kommentar steckt sind Spiele keine isolierte Angelegenheit für ein paar nerds mehr.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Das fragst du ganz ernsthaft?
> Wir sind dann in einer aufgeklärten Gesellschaft die freie Meinungsäußerung zulässt und sich mit ihren Kulturgütern aktiv auseinandersetzt. Das halte ich eigentlich für eine der wichtigsten kulturellen und gesellschaftlichen Erungenschaften der letzten 200 Jahre. Ich sehe nicht, warum da Spiele eine Ausnahme bilden sollten, nur weil sich Leute wie du nicht damit auseinandersetzen wollen.



Ich sage nicht dass sich keiner mehr eine Meinung bilden kann sondern nur dass zu viele Forderungen gestellt werden.
Zumal die ganze Debatte wirklich teilweise einfach nur lächerlich ist, tut mir leid.

Es wird seit Jahren so viel Mist kritisiert und das wurde aktuell mit der weiblichen Geisel bzw. der nicht vorhandenen Frauen Quote komplett versaut eben weil sich
immer mehr Leute einmischen.



> Also dürfen nur (selbsternannte) Experten was zu sagen? Ganz ehrlich, auf welchem Niveau diskutieren wir hier eigentlich? Das sind  Vorstellungen die in größerem Rahmen extrem gefährlich sind und jedem autokratischen Regime gut zu Gesicht stehen. Du kennst dich nicht aus, du hast nicht meine Meinung, also hast du gefälligst den Mund zu halten weil du eh nur Grütze laberst? Dann gut nacht um sechse.


Was bringt es wenn sich unerfahrene Leute in sowas einmischen?

Du ziehst meine Aussage komplett ins lächerliche und das weißt du auch.
Mir gehts nur darum dass nicht jeder irgendwelche Forderungen stellen sollte weil am Ende nur Mist dabei rauskommt.

Teilweise kommts mir echt langsam vor als ob es vielen Leuten gar nicht mehr ums Spiel geht, sondern um extrem pingelige Analyse wo man schön ans Bein pinkeln kann.
Ich kritisiere hier einfach nur den "dummen" Massenmarkt.
Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile und beim Massenmarkt sind es eben die zusätzlichen Meinungen von Spielern die mit wenig Erfahrung einsteigen und in unserem Internetzeitalter
ihre Meinung veröffentlichen.

Eine Meinung haben und sie irgendwo ablassen sind 2 paar Schuhe.
Ich habe auch meine Meinung zu sehr vielen Dingen auf dieser Welt aber deswegen lasse ich sie nicht an all den Unternehmen etc. aus.



> Nochmal: künstlerische Freiheit bedeutet nicht, dass das Werk von jeder Kritik ausgenommen ist, sondern nur das ich das Recht habe das künstlerisch zu machen, was ich für gut und richtig halte. Meinungs und Redefreiheit funktioniert nunmal in beide Richtungen!!!  Das heißt nicht, dass das Publikum das alles fressen muss und keine Kritik äußern darf. Wenn der Künstler drauf reagiert, ok - muss er aber nicht. Der Diskussion muss er sich aber auf jeden Fall stellen.


Oder man kann auch einfach wegsehen und ignorieren - aber nein heutzutage muss man eben alles kritisieren 

Wie gesagt... niemand muss alles fressen. Wenn mir etwas nicht passt dann sehe/nutze ich es nicht und somit hat es sich für mich gegessen.
Andere wiederrum klammern sich an jedem Strohhalm fest und provozieren permanent irgendwelche möchtegern-gesellschaftliche-Probleme in einem interaktiven Medium.

Jeder geht damit anders um und ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen die immer jeden Pups kritisieren müssen weil es nicht in ihre Welt passt.
Bei besonders heiklen Themen kann man die eine oder andere Diskussion führen aber langsam kann ich all das leider nicht mehr ernst nehmen, sorry.



> Was du nicht verstehen willst ist, dass ein kulturgut danach nicht ausgerichtet sein muss, aber sich der Diskussion in der Gesellschaft stellen muss. Du musst dich nicht mit auseinandersetzen, du kannst dein bevorzugtes Boulevardblatt lesen und dir deine Meinung vorfertigen lassen, kein Problem, steht dir frei. Aber du musst akzeptieren, das in anderen Teilen der Gesellschaft dieser Diskurs sehrwohl stattfindet, auch wenn du nicht dran teilnehmen magst.



Ich verstehe sehr wohl nur finde ich nicht jede Diskussion gut, vor allem wenn sie von den "Gegnern" zu einseitig durchgekaut wird und an Peinlichkeit oft nicht zu überbieten ist.

Ja wie gesagt wo kommen wir dann hin wenn nix mehr gerne gesehen wird?
_Zu viel Gewalt? Zu Sexistisch? Zu rassistisch? Zu viel Klischee? _
Die Gesellschaft ist selber alles andere als korrekt also bin ich auch der Meinung dass deswegen keine korrekte Diskussion möglich ist.



> und genau in dem Punkt liegst du IMO komplett falsch. spätestens seit die Spiele auch in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen sind, ist die Debatte um Aussage und Wirkung angebracht und nötig. Wenn Computerspiele als Kunst- und Kulturgut akzeptiert werden wollen wie Film und Buch müssen sie sich dem stellen. Und da in Spielen von den Sims über FarCry3 bis zu BioShock jede Menge gesellschaftlicher Kommentar steckt sind Spiele keine isolierte Angelegenheit für ein paar nerds mehr.



D.h. du verbindest Kunst mit Gesellschaft? Dein ernst?
Also ist das der Grund warum Spiele bis heute nicht zur Kunst dazugehören weil es keine hartnäckige Diskussionen bzw. Forderungen bzgl. Rassismus / Sexismus etc. gab oder wie soll ich das verstehen?

Sorry aber das kannst du nicht ernst meinen.
Solche Themen erreichen, meiner Meinung nach, genau das Gegenteil weil sich die Gesellschaft im ständigen Wandel befindet und mit sich selbst nie zufrieden ist.
Spiele werden es immer schwer haben weil sie interaktiv sind. Ganz egal ob afro-amerikanische Frauen die virtuellen Mülltonnen abklappern oder ein paar leicht bekleidete Damen
im Puff tanzen.

Wie gesagt... das ganze wird von anfang an derart peinlich von den Kritikern angegangen dass ich sowas nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann.

Im Fernsehen / Musikvideos sieht man ganzen Tag viel heftigeres Material und dort ist komischerweise alles in Ordnung, aber Spiele müssen natürlich härter rangenommen werden 
So viel zu deinem Statement dass Spiele keine extra Wurst verdient haben wenn es um Kritik geht.

Ich muss dich enttäuschen denn die Spiele haben schon immer viel Kritik bekommen und aktuell kommen neue gesellschaftliche Probleme nur noch dazu.


----------



## belakor602 (14. Juli 2014)

NICHTS ist Kunst. Zumindest nicht per Definition. Das gilt für Filme, Bücher, Spiele und alles andere. Es gibt nunmal ein Limbo dass ich sehr wohl als Kunst bezeichnen würde und dann gibts ein Duke Nukem  das einfach nur der Unterhaltung dient und trashiges Vergnügen darstellt? Wo ist das Problem dabei wenn ein Teil der Spiele einfach nur technisches Spielzeug bleibt? Muss auf einmal alles Kunst sein? Nein! Ich glaube an die künstlerische Freiheit eines Entwicklers, und ich finde auch nicht dass es ok ist einen Entwickler derart unter Druck zu setzen. Ein Spiel ist sein Produkt dass er gemacht hat und er kann damit machen was er will. Es gehört den anderen nicht und sie haben auch kein Recht Ihn dermassen unter Beschuss zu nehmen. Klar es gibt Meinungsfreiheit und man soll diese auch äußern können, aber sobald das in starken Druck ausartet ist es nicht mehr ok. Die künstlerische Freiheit geht nunmal über die Meinungsfreiheit der Kunden vor. Den im Grunde geht es sie nichts an. Sie sind nicht direkt betroffen und gar Teilnehmer an was der Entwickler gemacht hat. Sie haben aus freihen Stücken entschieden das Produkt des Entwicklers zu konsumieren, niemand hat sie gezwungen. Und dann sollten sie auch nicht so extrem das Maul aufreissen, es schickt sich einfach nicht. Ich geh auch nicht zu jemandes Hochzeit und beschwere mich dann wie scheisse die Torte doch aussieht, und das gefälligst schwarz zu sein hat weil eine weiße Hochzeitstorte rassistisch ist.

Zusammengefasst sollte man Spiele hauptsächlich als dass sehen was sie sind: Ein Unterhaltungsmedium in erster Stelle. Ein paar Spiele *können* Kunst sein, *müssen *es aber *nicht. *Und genauso müssen sie nicht gesselschaftlicher/politischer Korrektheit oder irgendwelchen ethischen Grundsätzen entsprechen.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was bringt es wenn sich unerfahrene Leute in sowas einmischen?


Exakt genauso könnte man argumentieren, daß nur erwiesene Mörder einen Mörder verurteilen dürften. 



> Mir gehts nur darum dass nicht jeder irgendwelche Forderungen stellen sollte weil am Ende nur Mist dabei rauskommt.


Fordern darf jeder - das ist Teil der Meinungsfreiheit.



> Eine Meinung haben und sie irgendwo ablassen sind 2 paar Schuhe.
> Ich habe auch meine Meinung zu sehr vielen Dingen auf dieser Welt aber deswegen lasse ich sie nicht an all den Unternehmen etc. aus.


Genau das ist aber dein gutes Recht. Du *darfst *jedes Unternehmen mit zig Leserbriefen fluten, wenn du willst. (Solange du damit nicht ihre Server mit einer DoS Attacke angreifst). Das ist leider nicht überall auf dieser Welt selbstverständlich.



> D.h. du verbindest Kunst mit Gesellschaft? Dein ernst?


Ja, sicher. Kunst *ist* und *war immer* ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft. Sei es jetzt in den Motiven, einer zu erarbeitenden Interpretation oder Rebellion gegen das momentane Kunstverständnis, indem man bewußt mit den Erwartungen an ein "Kunstwerk" brach (zB Duchamp's "Fontäne" oder Hugo Ball's "Karawane") oder schlicht und einfach die Dokumentation dessen, was zu der Zeit als ästhetisch empfunden wurde.




belakor602 schrieb:


> NICHTS ist Kunst. Zumindest nicht per Definition. Das gilt für Filme, Bücher, Spiele und alles andere.


Alles, was das Produkt eines kreativen Prozesses ist und nicht in erster Linie eine Funktion erfüllt (zB ein selbst gebasteltes Gewürzbord hat in erster Linie die Funktion, alle Gewürzbehälter aufzunehmen), ist Kunst. 
Letztendlich auch das Krakeln eines Kleinkinds mit Buntstiften auf der Tapete.



> ...Duke Nukem, das einfach nur der Unterhaltung dient und trashiges Vergnügen darstellt...


Und wieso darf Kunst nicht der Unterhaltung dienen oder ein trashiges Vergnügen darstellen? Oder auch: Wieso darf Limbo als Kunstwerk unterhalten, bei DNF ist das dann aber ein Ausschlußkriterium?



> Muss auf einmal alles Kunst sein? Nein! Ich glaube an die künstlerische Freiheit eines Entwicklers, ...


Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Wenn ein Entwickler "*künstlerische *Freiheit" hat, bzw beanspruchen kann - wie kann dann sein Produkt* keine Kunst* sein? 



> Ich geh auch nicht zu jemandes Hochzeit und beschwere mich dann wie scheisse die Torte doch aussieht, und das gefälligst schwarz zu sein hat weil eine weiße Hochzeitstorte rassistisch ist.


----------



## belakor602 (14. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und wieso darf Kunst nicht der Unterhaltung dienen oder ein trashiges Vergnügen darstellen? Oder auch: Wieso darf Limbo als Kunstwerk unterhalten, bei DNF ist das dann aber ein Ausschlußkriterium?
> Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Wenn ein Entwickler "*künstlerische *Freiheit" hat, bzw beanspruchen kann - wie kann dann sein Produkt* keine Kunst* sein?



Ich dachte mir dass sowas kommen wird. Ja du hast Recht alles von Menschenhand geschaffene ist Kunst per offizieller Definition. Aber dann sollte man auch keine Ansprüche haben wenn alles gleichermaßen Kunst ist. Denn dann braucht es nicht gesellschaftlich/politisch korrekt sein um als Kunst zu gelten und alles ist gut.

Lieber werden Spiele wieder zum Kellerkinderhobby bevor es plötzlich alles zu politisch korrekten Matsch verarbeitet wird. Ich hab kein Selbstvertrauensproblem dass ich die Akzeptanz der breiten Masse brauche. Mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal was die Masse denkt, ich will dass dieses Medium frei, ungezügelt und unkontrolliert bleibt mit all ihren schönen und weniger schönen Seiten.


----------



## HanFred (14. Juli 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir dass sowas kommen wird. Ja du hast Recht alles von Menschenhand geschaffene ist Kunst per offizieller Definition. Aber dann sollte man auch keine Ansprüche haben wenn alles gleichermaßen Kunst ist. Denn dann braucht es nicht gesellschaftlich/politisch korrekt sein um als Kunst zu gelten und alles ist gut.


Niemand sollte sich anmassen, beurteilen zu können, was Kunst ist und was nicht, abgesehen vom Schöpfer eines Werks. Den künstlerischen Wert desselben darf hingegen jeder ganz für sich selbst beurteilen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. Juli 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht dass sich keiner mehr eine Meinung bilden kann sondern nur dass zu viele Forderungen gestellt werden.
> Zumal die ganze Debatte wirklich teilweise einfach nur lächerlich ist, tut mir leid.
> 
> Es wird seit Jahren so viel Mist kritisiert und das wurde aktuell mit der weiblichen Geisel bzw. der nicht vorhandenen Frauen Quote komplett versaut eben weil sich
> immer mehr Leute einmischen.


Das ist nunmal Demokratie und freie Meinungsäußrung. Entwicklungen werden in der gesellschaftlichen Debatte vorangetrieben und Entscheidungen auf Basis eines Konsens gefällt. Das mag manchmal lästig sein und unbequem und auch nicht immer der eigenen Meinung entsprechen, ist aber besser als alle Alternativen. Das ist eine historische Errungenschaft, dass wir das tun können, das wir unsere Meinung äußern können. Das war nicht immer so und ist nicht überall auf der Welt so. Wir sind hier in Europa extrem priviligiert, dass wir das so frei können. Und du willst das wirklich Einschränken, weil es um ein Thema geht, in dem du andere Ansichten hast? 




> Was bringt es wenn sich unerfahrene Leute in sowas einmischen?


 Vielleicht nichts. Aber der Punkt ist: sie dürfen es und sie machen davon gebrauch. Was ich als erfahrener machen kann ist, die Leute eben durch Argumente zu überzeugen. Das macht arbeit, aber ist nunmal der einzige Weg. Das verbieten zu wollen ist nur ein Beweis von Bequemlichkeit. 



> Du ziehst meine Aussage komplett ins lächerliche und das weißt du auch.
> Mir gehts nur darum dass nicht jeder irgendwelche Forderungen stellen sollte weil am Ende nur Mist dabei rauskommt.


Absolut nicht. Das ist genau das was anliegt. Wenn ich die freie Meinungsäußerung einschränke - und sei es nur für den kulturellen Bereich - bediene ich mich Methoden von unterdrückerischen Staaten, die übrigens genau das tun. Im Iran oder Saudi-Arabien oder Nordkorea darf ich mich auch nicht frei zu Kunst und Kultur äußern, die Meinung ist durch den Staat vorgegeben. Der unwissende Pöbel soll sich nicht äußern sondern das mal den Experten überlassen. Diese Vorstellung die du hier äußerst und vertrittst ist extrem gefährlich und in keiner Weise in einer freien Gesellschaft zu rechtfertigen, außer mit der eigenen Bequemlichkeit. 



> Teilweise kommts mir echt langsam vor als ob es vielen Leuten gar nicht mehr ums Spiel geht, sondern um extrem pingelige Analyse wo man schön ans Bein pinkeln kann.
> Ich kritisiere hier einfach nur den "dummen" Massenmarkt.
> Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile und beim Massenmarkt sind es eben die zusätzlichen Meinungen von Spielern die mit wenig Erfahrung einsteigen und in unserem Internetzeitalter
> ihre Meinung veröffentlichen.


Und hier wiederum komtm der Einwand von Enisra im Spiel: Scheinargumente. Ich möchte mich mit Spielen auch vertieft außeinandersetzen, ich möchte mich um Sinn und Unsinn der ein oder anderen Darstellung streiten, ich habe Spaß daran ein Spiel, ein Film, ein Buch zu interpretieren. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung - und ich lebe in einer gesellschaft die mir genau das erlaubt. Und wenn ich mich dann mit vermeintlich Unwissenden außeinandersetzen muss, dann ist das halt so. Das ergibt neue Blickwinkel. Auch ein unerfahrener Spieler nimmt ein Spiel wahr, vllt. sogar aus einem Blickwinkel an den ich als Coregamer nicht gedacht habe. Das macht es umso spannender. Wenn du an der Diskussion nicht teilhaben willst, ist das dein Bier, aber kein generelles Problem, sondern nur ein Problem für dich. 



> Eine Meinung haben und sie irgendwo ablassen sind 2 paar Schuhe.
> Ich habe auch meine Meinung zu sehr vielen Dingen auf dieser Welt aber deswegen lasse ich sie nicht an all den Unternehmen etc. aus.


Aber wenn EA den nächsten Bock schießt stehen dann doch wieder alle Gewehr-bei-Fuß um ihren Senf über die Schlechtigkeit dieses Unternehmens abzulassen und machen genau davon gebrauch: Sie dürfen es kommentieren. Aber wenn es um etwas geht, mit dem man sich nicht beschäftigen will, ist die Debatte lästig. Das ist einfach nur heuchlerisch. 




> Oder man kann auch einfach wegsehen und ignorieren - aber nein heutzutage muss man eben alles kritisieren


Ich kann, aber ich muss nicht. Wenn ich mich zu etwas äußern will darf ich das tun. Gut so. 



> Wie gesagt... niemand muss alles fressen. Wenn mir etwas nicht passt dann sehe/nutze ich es nicht und somit hat es sich für mich gegessen.
> Andere wiederrum klammern sich an jedem Strohhalm fest und provozieren permanent irgendwelche möchtegern-gesellschaftliche-Probleme in einem interaktiven Medium.
> 
> Jeder geht damit anders um und ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen die immer jeden Pups kritisieren müssen weil es nicht in ihre Welt passt.
> Bei besonders heiklen Themen kann man die eine oder andere Diskussion führen aber langsam kann ich all das leider nicht mehr ernst nehmen, sorry.


Nochmal: deine ganz persönliche Meinung, die keine Allgemeingültigkeit hat und damit kein Argument zu Sinn und Unsinn einer Debatte sein kann. 





> Ich verstehe sehr wohl nur finde ich nicht jede Diskussion gut, vor allem wenn sie von den "Gegnern" zu einseitig durchgekaut wird und an Peinlichkeit oft nicht zu überbieten ist.
> 
> ]Ja wie gesagt wo kommen wir dann hin wenn nix mehr gerne gesehen wird?
> _Zu viel Gewalt? Zu Sexistisch? Zu rassistisch? Zu viel Klischee? _
> Die Gesellschaft ist selber alles andere als korrekt also bin ich auch der Meinung dass deswegen keine korrekte Diskussion möglich ist


.Dann muss man sich der Debatte stellen. Dann must du erklären warum das eben nicht so ist. Aber du möchtest ja nicht disktieren, sondern nur, dass der Rest den Mund hält. Aber so kommt man eben nicht vorwärts. 





> D.h. du verbindest Kunst mit Gesellschaft? Dein ernst?
> Also ist das der Grund warum Spiele bis heute nicht zur Kunst dazugehören weil es keine hartnäckige Diskussionen bzw. Forderungen bzgl. Rassismus / Sexismus etc. gab oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


Kunst ist *immer und in jedem Fall *ein Teil der Gesellschaft. Siehe Worrels Beitrag. 



> Ich muss dich enttäuschen denn die Spiele haben schon immer viel Kritik bekommen und aktuell kommen neue gesellschaftliche Probleme nur noch dazu.



Richtig und viel der Kritik konnte inzwischen ausgeräumt werden. Also ist es Zeit, dass wir uns mit dem Rest auseinandersetzen. Willkommen in der Diskussion. 


@belakor


> Ich glaube an die künstlerische Freiheit eines Entwicklers, und ich  finde auch nicht dass es ok ist einen Entwickler derart unter Druck zu  setzen. Ein Spiel ist sein Produkt dass er gemacht hat und er kann damit  machen was er will. Es gehört den anderen nicht und sie haben auch kein  Recht Ihn dermassen unter Beschuss zu nehmen. Klar es gibt  Meinungsfreiheit und man soll diese auch äußern können, aber sobald das  in starken Druck ausartet ist es nicht mehr ok. Die künstlerische  Freiheit geht nunmal über die Meinungsfreiheit der Kunden vor. Den im  Grunde geht es sie nichts an. Sie sind nicht direkt betroffen und gar  Teilnehmer an was der Entwickler gemacht hat. Sie haben aus freihen  Stücken entschieden das Produkt des Entwicklers zu konsumieren, niemand  hat sie gezwungen. Und dann sollten sie auch nicht so extrem das Maul  aufreissen, es schickt sich einfach nicht.


Nein, die künstlerische Freiheit geht eben nicht über die Meinungsfreiheit, sie stehen gleichberechtigt nebeneinander. Wenn das so wäre, könnten wir sämtliche Gamesmagazine weltweit einstampfen. Selbst der Entwickler eines schlechten Spiels sieht darin sicher viel mehr. Aber damit ist sein Produkt nicht besser. Es geht um Einordnung und Interpretation. Wie weiter oben schon angesprochen, hier wird jetzt geheult über die bösen linken die alles versauen und jetzt auch noch bei den Computerspielen mitreden wollen, auf der anderen seite nimmt sich jeder Raus einen Publisher anzugreifen, wenn der mal wieder drölfzig DLCs rausbringt. Hier wird mit 2 Maßen gemessen, dass geht eben nicht.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. Juli 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir dass sowas kommen wird. Ja du hast Recht alles von Menschenhand geschaffene ist Kunst per offizieller Definition. Aber dann sollte man auch keine Ansprüche haben wenn alles gleichermaßen Kunst ist. Denn dann braucht es nicht gesellschaftlich/politisch korrekt sein um als Kunst zu gelten und alles ist gut.
> 
> Lieber werden Spiele wieder zum Kellerkinderhobby bevor es plötzlich alles zu politisch korrekten Matsch verarbeitet wird. Ich hab kein Selbstvertrauensproblem dass ich die Akzeptanz der breiten Masse brauche. Mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal was die Masse denkt, ich will dass dieses Medium frei, ungezügelt und unkontrolliert bleibt mit all ihren schönen und weniger schönen Seiten.



Und nochmals: es geht nicht drum, dass Spiele zu einem "politisch korrekten Matsch" verarbeitet werden. 

Zum einen: was ist bitte "politisch korrekt" und warum sind Spiele politisch nicht korrekt, deiner Meinung nach? 

Zum anderen: Es geht, wie oben schon gesagt, nicht darum, dass ich alle Spiele gleichmache und kein differenziertes Erlebnis bieten kann. Es geht nicht darum, dass ein Spiel nicht auch mal provozieren darf. Es geht darum, dass ich die Diskussion über das Spiel, über Gameplay und Technik und Spielspaßwertung hinaus zulasse.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Das ist nunmal Demokratie und freie Meinungsäußerung. Entwicklungen werden in der gesellschaftlichen Debatte vorangetrieben und Entscheidungen auf Basis eines Konsens gefällt. Das mag manchmal lästig sein und unbequem und auch nicht immer der eigenen Meinung entsprechen, ist aber besser als alle Alternativen...[und alles weitere]


Super Beitrag.


----------



## belakor602 (14. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Das ist nunmal Demokratie und freie  Meinungsäußrung. Entwicklungen werden in der gesellschaftlichen Debatte  vorangetrieben und Entscheidungen auf Basis eines Konsens gefällt. Das  mag manchmal lästig sein und unbequem und auch nicht immer der eigenen  Meinung entsprechen, ist aber besser als alle Alternativen. Das ist eine  historische Errungenschaft, dass wir das tun können, das wir unsere  Meinung äußern können. Das war nicht immer so und ist nicht überall auf  der Welt so. Wir sind hier in Europa extrem priviligiert, dass wir das  so frei können. Und du willst das wirklich Einschränken, weil es um ein  Thema geht, in dem du andere Ansichten hast?




Nicht wirklich. Unser politisches System ist demokratisch, und  wir können in der Politik mitbestimmen. Aber wieso glaubst dass auch in  der Privatwirtschaft machen zu können. Spieleentwicklung ist Diktatur,  wenn der Entwickler/Publisher was machen will dann hat deine Meinung  keinen Wert. Einzig und allein der Entwickler kann deiner Meinung  Achtung schenken wenn er will und ihm gerade danach ist, er muss es aber  nicht und man sollte es sich auch nicht erwarten.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Und nochmals: es geht nicht drum, dass Spiele zu einem "politisch korrekten Matsch" verarbeitet werden.
> 
> Zum einen: was ist bitte "politisch korrekt" und warum sind Spiele politisch nicht korrekt, deiner Meinung nach?
> 
> Zum anderen: Es geht, wie oben schon gesagt, nicht darum, dass ich alle Spiele gleichmache und kein differenziertes Erlebnis bieten kann. Es geht nicht darum, dass ein Spiel nicht auch mal provozieren darf. Es geht darum, dass ich die Diskussion über das Spiel, über Gameplay und Technik und Spielspaßwertung hinaus zulasse.



Im Grunde sind sehr viele Spiele nicht ethis/politisch korrekt. Angefangen bei dem dass es in der Hälft ums Mordern in irgend einer Form geht, bis hin zu den paar Spielen die Frauen oder auch Männer als Sexobjekte darstellen. Sollen aber mM nach alle weiterhin existieren können.

Ich habe ja kein Problem darüber zu diskutieren. Die Sache ist aber wozu? Eine Diskussion bloß der Diskussion willen bringt ja nichts oder, außer villeicht ein guter Zeitvertreib. Dann was wären so pragmatische Ziele solcher Diskussionen? Und dann fängst wieder an dass keine Frauen-sexualisierende, vermeintlich rassistische Spiele und was weis ich noch NICHT mehr produziert wird. Und dann brauche ich gar nicht mehr zu diskutieren denn dann fahr ich drüber und stell mich quer denn dass akzeptier ich um biegen und brechen nicht. 

Wenn die Diskussion stattdessen in die Richtung ginge, lass uns doch MEHR spiele machen die ein korrektes Frauenbild etc.. haben wäre es schon ganz anders. Denn glaub es oder nicht, ich mag solche Spiele auch mehr. Aber ich mag eben auch Spiele die gewaltätig sind, Frauen als hilflose Sexobjekte darstellen, vermeintlich rassistisch sind und was auch immer noch ihnen zugeschuldet wird.
Statt auf solchen Spielen herumzureiten und sie niederzumachen sollte man liebern den Spielen die eben politisch korrekt, ein gutes Frauenbild etc. haben mehr Beachtung schenken. Sie loben, sie auf dem Podest stellen und mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Aber von Feminismus oder was auch immer noch für Bewegungen da oft dahinter steckt kommt eben nur destruktives. Nicht einmal habe ich gesehen wie sie ein Spiel hernehmen dass alles richtig macht und es loben, stattdessen wird nur herumgemeckert und auf Spielen die irgend ne Kleinigkeit nicht so machen wie sie denken herumgeritten.

Und das ist das Hauptproblem. Man sollte aufhören den "Negativ"beispielen ständig in die Diskussion bringen und stattdessen den Fokus auf die guten Beispiele setzen. Statt zu versuchen die Anzahl "frauenfeindlicher" Spiele zu vermindern sollte man Spiele mit korrektem Frauenbild fördern und versuchen ihre Anzahl zu vermehren. Aber solange sich  diese destruktive Kraft nicht in eine positive und konstruktive umändert werde ich mich auf keine Diskussion einlassen und werde mich mit allem dagegen währen. Ich bin nur einer von wenigen aber ich tue meinen Teil.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. Juli 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Unser politisches System ist demokratisch, und  wir können in der Politik mitbestimmen. Aber wieso glaubst dass auch in  der Privatwirtschaft machen zu können. Spieleentwicklung ist Diktatur,  wenn der Entwickler/Publisher was machen will dann hat deine Meinung  keinen Wert. Einzig und allein der Entwickler kann deiner Meinung  Achtung schenken wenn er will und ihm gerade danach ist, er muss es aber  nicht und man sollte es sich auch nicht erwarten.


Natürlich kann ein Entwickler, das Spiel entwickeln, dass er will. Es hindert mich jedoch nicht daran meine Meinung zum Ergebnis kund zu tun. Ob das den Entwickler dann interessiert oder nicht, ist zunächstmal Zweitrangig. Es geht hier auch darum welchen Stellenwert ich Spielen in Zukunft einräumen will. Sehe ich Spiele einfach als Spielzeug: dann hat die Diskussion tatsächlich evtl. weniger Gewicht. Sehe ich Spiele aber als Kulturgut mit einer Aussage, dann wiederum ist die Diskussion angebracht. der Entwickler hat zwar seine künstlerische Freiheit, das zu produzieren, was er möchte - ich wiederum habe aber auch die Freiheit das zu kommentieren. Und darum gings mir in meiner Antwort. Die künstelerische Freiheit überwiegt eben nicht die freie Meinungsäußerung, ob das dem Entwickler passt oder nicht. Wenn das nicht so wäre, müssten wir uns über Spiele gar nicht mehr unterhalten, in keiner Form, sondern müssten uns mit dem bloßen Konsum zufrieden geben. Der Fakt, dass du in dem Forum angemeldet bist und mit mir über so ein schwieriges Thema in Bezug auf Spiele diskutierst und auch andere Themen kommentierst zeugt doch schon davon, dass du mit dem bloßen Konsum ebenfalls nicht zufrieden bist. 



> Im Grunde sind sehr viele Spiele nicht ethis/politisch korrekt. Angefangen bei dem dass es in der Hälft ums Mordern in irgend einer Form geht, bis hin zu den paar Spielen die Frauen oder auch Männer als Sexobjekte darstellen. Sollen aber mM nach alle weiterhin existieren können.


und wieder Frage ich dich, was deiner Meinung nach der Begriff "politisch korrekt" bedeutet; was beinhaltet der? 

In der politischen Diskussion ist das nämlich ein Schlagwort, dass vom äußersten rechten Rand gern gebraucht wird um die eigene Position in vermeintlich besserem Licht dastehen zu lassen. Hierzu wird einfach eine Gegenposition genommen, und sei diese noch so umstritten, und als angebliche Norm gesetzt, auch wenn diese das ganz offensichtlich nicht ist. Dagegen wird dann die eigene Position gesetzt und als Tabubruch stilisiert, nach dem Motto "das wird man doch noch sagen dürfen". Kurz: gesellschaftliche Normen und Tabus werden erfunden um diese dann unter dem Banner "politisch inkorrekt aber wahr" wieder zu brechen. Das ist eine sehr wirksame Taktik im Kampf um die öffentliche Meinung, aber bei genauerer Betrachtung mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Die politisch Linke macht übrigens ähnliches, nur nicht mit diesem Begriff. 



> Ich habe ja kein Problem darüber zu diskutieren. Die Sache ist aber wozu? Eine Diskussion bloß der Diskussion willen bringt ja nichts oder, außer villeicht ein guter Zeitvertreib. Dann was wären so pragmatische Ziele solcher Diskussionen? Und dann fängst wieder an dass keine Frauen-sexualisierende, vermeintlich rassistische Spiele und was weis ich noch NICHT mehr produziert wird. Und dann brauche ich gar nicht mehr zu diskutieren denn dann fahr ich drüber und stell mich quer denn dass akzeptier ich um biegen und brechen nicht.


 Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Aber darum gehts auch nicht. 



> Wenn die Diskussion stattdessen in die Richtung ginge, lass uns doch MEHR spiele machen die ein korrektes Frauenbild etc.. haben wäre es schon ganz anders. Denn glaub es oder nicht, ich mag solche Spiele auch mehr.


Hier kommen wir uns doch schon näher  Weil genau darum geht es doch: ein Bewusstsein schaffen. 


> Aber ich mag eben auch Spiele die gewaltätig sind, Frauen als hilflose Sexobjekte darstellen, vermeintlich rassistisch sind und was auch immer noch ihnen zugeschuldet wird.
> Statt auf solchen Spielen herumzureiten und sie niederzumachen sollte man liebern den Spielen die eben politisch korrekt, ein gutes Frauenbild etc. haben mehr Beachtung schenken. Sie loben, sie auf dem Podest stellen und mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Aber von Feminismus oder was auch immer noch für Bewegungen da oft dahinter steckt kommt eben nur destruktives. Nicht einmal habe ich gesehen wie sie ein Spiel hernehmen dass alles richtig macht und es loben, stattdessen wird nur herumgemeckert und auf Spielen die irgend ne Kleinigkeit nicht so machen wie sie denken herumgeritten.


Und dann sind wir doch schon mitten drin. Du sagst ja selbst, dass du die angeführten Punkte in der Diskussion einsiehst und ihnen ja auch ein gutes Stück weit beipflichtest. Nur die Form der Kritik stört und hier ist doch ein guter Ansatzpunkt für die Diskussion. Ich bin ebenfalls der Form wie die Diskussion von manchen Seiten geführt wird nicht einverstanden. Hier steht oftmals Ideologie im Weg und eine vernünftige Diskussion wird schwierig. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man dann die Flinte ins Korn werfen sollte. Das Spielemagazin WASD hat das Thema z.B. in einer Ausgaben aufgegriffen und das mal an einigen Spielen durchexerziert. Da kam auch bei raus, dass sich gerade große Blockbustertitel damit schwer tun aus alten Mustern auszubrechen. Das Ergebnis war aber dann nicht, dass man den Entwicklern jetzt vorschreiben will, was sie zu tun haben, sondern das man ein Bewusstsein für die Problematik schaffen will, zeigen will, dass es Leute gibt, denen diese Ideen nicht völlig am Hintern vorbei gehen. Vielleicht überdenkt der eine oder andere Entwickler sein Konzept wenn diese Diskussion nur offen genug geführt wird. 



> Und das ist das Hauptproblem. Man sollte aufhören den "Negativ"beispielen ständig in die Diskussion bringen und stattdessen den Fokus auf die guten Beispiele setzen. Statt zu versuchen die Anzahl "frauenfeindlicher" Spiele zu vermindern sollte man Spiele mit korrektem Frauenbild fördern und versuchen ihre Anzahl zu vermehren. Aber solange sich  diese destruktive Kraft nicht in eine positive und konstruktive umändert werde ich mich auf keine Diskussion einlassen und werde mich mit allem dagegen währen. Ich bin nur einer von wenigen aber ich tue meinen Teil.


Und hier treffen wir uns jetzt voll.  das könnte ich so unterschreiben  Aber schon allein das man sich wehren will, zeigt doch, dass eine Diskussion gewünscht ist.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja kein Problem darüber zu diskutieren. Die Sache ist aber wozu? Eine Diskussion bloß der Diskussion willen bringt ja nichts oder, außer vielleicht ein guter Zeitvertreib.


Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, ergebnislose Diskussionen _in einem Internetforum_ anzuprangern.


----------



## belakor602 (15. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, ergebnislose Diskussionen _in einem Internetforum_ anzuprangern.



Nun ja ich hatte ein Ziel. Soviele Leute wie möglich dazu zu bringen sich nicht soviel über Kleinigkeiten zu beschweren und stattdessen auf die guten Beispiele in der Industrie zu schauen und diese zu loben und zu fördern. Obs geholfen hat oder nicht ist eine andere Sache...


----------

